# An ebike that I think everyone can get behind



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice review of the Tern utility bike, it's a sweet rig. If you've never ridden a Tern, they ride like big bikes, pack up like a clown bike.

https://medium.bikehugger.com/48-hours-with-the-tern-gsd-9e0ca5a89f99


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I like it, I wonder how viable this will be as a commuter replacement for people.

I live 34 miles from my work and ride a motorcycle to and fro, mostly on freeways, for me to change to something like this I would have to take surface streets the entire way and double my commute time.

Seems like the sweet spot for bike commuting is about 15 miles.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Great bike! I'm so tempted to order one "for my wife", at least thats how I'll try to justify the purchase with her. Im sure the kids would love this as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think any bike or ebike will ever be a viable commuter replacement for most people, due to the length of their commute, and weather restrictions. They could easily be a car replacement for the shorter range things though, grocery getter, kid picker upper, errand runner, if you have a decent bike infrastructure in place, or roads where you won't get killed. Which isn't everywhere, unfortunately.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Klurejr said:


> I like it, I wonder how viable this will be as a commuter replacement for people.
> 
> I live 34 miles from my work and ride a motorcycle to and fro, mostly on freeways, for me to change to something like this I would have to take surface streets the entire way and double my commute time.
> 
> Seems like the sweet spot for bike commuting is about 15 miles.


The sweet spot all depends on how hellish the vehicle traffic is on the route and whether there is a good bike alternative route.

I recently had an "aha" moment in my new vehicle, which records time along with mileage on the trip odometer. I live in a rural area, I have very little traffic on my supposedly 55 MPH commute of 19 miles to work, but there are several poorly timed stoplights. I also tend to run errands in town before/after work.

My average speed for most tanks of gas is running about 33 MPH. I would have guessed closer to 50 MPH or even higher. Unless you live directly next to the freeway and work directly off of it, you may be surprised by how close the travel time would be between riding 20 MPH or driving/riding. Factor in crappy freeway traffic.

In some places, riding is even faster. I guarantee in Boulder and Denver there are a lot of in-town five mile commutes that are faster on a bike than driving.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> I like it, I wonder how viable this will be as a commuter replacement for people.
> 
> I live 34 miles from my work and ride a motorcycle to and fro, mostly on freeways, for me to change to something like this I would have to take surface streets the entire way and double my commute time.
> 
> Seems like the sweet spot for bike commuting is about 15 miles.


It's interesting. I commute from OC to DTLA. I use an all-electric car for my commute (36 miles), which allows me to use carpool lanes. My commute still takes about 1 hour 10 minutes. If I was using an e-bike like the tern, my commute would be about 28 miles on surface streets and take about 1 hour 30 minutes, but might be a bit more fun and I'd get some exercise while I was at it. Something for me to consider!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I think most people would be surprised at how close bike/ebike times would be compared to a car in many, everday situations. And even if being on a bike is 10-20 minutes slower, it's often just so much more enjoyable that's it's still preferrable. And better for your physical and mental health.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Year round Boston, MA commuter, 2-4 trips per week. 17 miles one way, I live North of the city. Back roads by car takes about an hour. By bike, 20 minutes longer. On average. Don't miss sitting in my cage. I have 2 bikes just set up for winter commuting with studs. Several other year round options. Not for everyone, I find 20F is kind of my low limit, with 40F rain sub optimal. But those 30 -35 F winter days with snow and the roads are grid locked? Like 2 or 3x the ride home? Wicked awesome. They plow the bike paths here, regularly. Best are the bike paths for the last 6 or so miles heading into town, nice stuff. Thought about an e bike, just not yet. On longer daylight days in the summer, my pm commute goes to 20 miles with 8 miles of singletrack, winning.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

honkinunit said:


> The sweet spot all depends on how hellish the vehicle traffic is on the route and whether there is a good bike alternative route.
> 
> I recently had an "aha" moment in my new vehicle, which records time along with mileage on the trip odometer. I live in a rural area, I have very little traffic on my supposedly 55 MPH commute of 19 miles to work, but there are several poorly timed stoplights. I also tend to run errands in town before/after work.
> 
> ...


San Diego is currently building a bike path that follows the 5 freeway N/S and when that is completed in a few years it might be a good alternative for many people.

That said, even with that my motorcycle is going to be the fastest way to and from work. I live very close to the freeway onramp and work just as close to an onramp.



AGarcia said:


> It's interesting. I commute from OC to DTLA. I use an all-electric car for my commute (36 miles), which allows me to use carpool lanes. My commute still takes about 1 hour 10 minutes. If I was using an e-bike like the tern, my commute would be about 28 miles on surface streets and take about 1 hour 30 minutes, but might be a bit more fun and I'd get some exercise while I was at it. Something for me to consider!


Motorcycle = perfect commuter.

With Lane Splitting my commute is always 40 min on average, 35 on very light traffic days, 45 on heavier traffic days. On a bicycle it would always be more like an hour to 1.5 hours, even on an eBike with a dedicated path, it is just the logistics of how the freeways and roads are setup in San Diego.

Aside from where the 101 splits off the 5 to duck into DTLA(very narrow lanes there, I tried to split lanes once and promptly found it impossible), you can ride carpool and split the carpool when that backs up.
If you cut over to the 110 and took that up you would have car pool and lane splitting the entire way to DTLA. Just curious what part of OC you commute up to DTLA from? Are you in actual Downtown, like in a highrise down there? I used to come in to the Miracle Mile from Ventura everyday, that was brutal.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> San Diego is currently building a bike path that follows the 5 freeway N/S and when that is completed in a few years it might be a good alternative for many people.
> 
> That said, even with that my motorcycle is going to be the fastest way to and from work. I live very close to the freeway onramp and work just as close to an onramp.
> 
> ...


Wow.. Yeah, the drive on the 101 from Ventura through the Valley is about as brutal as it gets.

I commute from North OC (Brea) to DTLA, and yep... One of the high-rises near the corner of 5th and Grand in DTLA. I used to commute via motorcycle as well which saved a lot of time. I loved it! But I promised my wife to give up riding on the street once my son was born. I still ride and race on race tracks, however. If you spend time on motorcycle forums, you may have seen pics of me crashing 

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...gone-wrong-anatomy-of-a-highside-ar88644.html


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm heavily considering getting a Class 3, drop-bar, road e-bike for commuting. My commute would primarily consist of the SART, almost the entire length, which is just about ideal.

The problem is the homeless situation by Angel stadium. Hopefully some recent developments will take care of that problem:

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-river-homeless-20171101-story.html


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Check out "Orbea Gain" I'm going to buy one as soon as they are available. Nicest drop bar ebike with just a little assist.


----------

